# BENQ xl2410t 120Hz



## ZeroHour (15. Februar 2011)

Moin

habe gerade meinen neuen BENQ xl2410t angeschlossen. Gleich mal ein Spiel zum Testen gestartet: Fehlermeldung: Ich möge sicherstellen, dass DX8.1 oder höher installiert is. Ein anderer Versuch: Plötzlich fehlt eine .dll-Datei.

edit: habe es nun geschafft den Treiber (hoffentlich) ordnungsgemäß zu installieren. Jedoch bleibt bei beiden bisher getesteten Spielen der Fehler beim Starten. 
In CCC hatte ich nun die Möglichkeit auf 120Hz umzustellen. Habe das gemacht, zum ausprobieren mal GTA4 gestartet. Da auch auf Full HD(120Hz) gestellt. Jedoch kann ich keinerlei Unterschied feststellen! Habe ich evtl was falsch gemacht?

Und wie sieht es eigentlich bei Spielen aus, wo man in den Grafikoptionen nicht auf 120Hz stellen kann?

LG


----------



## RapToX (15. Februar 2011)

also diese fehlermeldungen sind schon seltsam. sicher das es mit dem monitor zusammenhängt? wäre mir irgendwie rätselhaft.

welche treiber hast du denn installiert? hoffentlich nur den von der lilanen cd? auf der anderen cd sind nur die nvidia 3d vision treiber drauf und da du ja scheinbar eine radeon verbaut hast, kannst du auf diesen treiber verzichten 

die 120hz mußt du dann evtl. nur noch im catalyst control center einstellen. die option dazu findest du unter "displays properties" und dort unter "refresh rate". mehr mußt du gar nicht machen.

das du in gta4 keinen unterschied feststellst, könnte vielleicht daran liegen, dass der 120hz effekt im allgemeinen bei dem spiel nicht gut rüberkommt (hab es selbst noch nicht getestet). evtl. solltest du auch mal vsync testweise deaktivieren (falls aktiviert).
aber am besten ist es, wenn du mal irgendeinen shooter testest, dort solltest du einen unterschied gegenüber 60hz feststellen. ansonsten hast du was mit den augen


----------



## ZeroHour (15. Februar 2011)

Ich wüsste nicht, woras es sonst liegen sollte. Gestern liefen beide Spiele (CnC Zero Hour und Dawn of War-Dark Crusade) mit meinem alten Monitor noch.

ja ich habe den die Treiber der BenQ-CD nach anleitung istalliert Morgen kommt jedoch meine GTX570, dann kommt auch die grüne CD dran
Ich werde jetzt mal eine gepflegte Runde UT2004 und BF2 spielen. (Mein COD ist auch abgekackt?!)


----------



## ile (15. Februar 2011)

Einen Unterschied merkt du erst, wenn du deutlich mehr als 60 Fps hast, also sagen wir ab Ca. 100 Fps. Bei GTA IV natürlich utopisch.


----------



## ZeroHour (15. Februar 2011)

Bei BF2 und UT2004 aber durchaus möglich Und mein Ergenis: Nichts! Ich konnte keinen Unterschied zwischen 60 und 120Hz wahrnehmen. 
Entweder, ich habe wirklich einen an der Waffel, äh, an den Augen, oder ich habe irgendwas falsch gemach. Vermutlich mit dem Treiber.


----------



## TuGuX (16. Februar 2011)

Du musst was wahrnehmen 

Probiere doch mal nur die .inf Datei für den Monitor zu installieren, per Geräte Manager


----------



## Gast1111 (16. Februar 2011)

Um zu übeprüfen ob der Monitor (Ich hab den selben ) auch ingame mit 120 Hz läuft, mach mal Fraps an, wenn dir Fraps sagt dass du 100FPS or so hast dann läuft er mit 120Hz


----------



## RapToX (16. Februar 2011)

was haben die fps denn mit der hz-zahl zu tun? das mußt du mir jetzt aber mal erklären^^

wenn spiel x bei mir mit 80fps läuft, dann ist es doch vollkommen egal ob der moni mit 120hz oder nur mit 60hz arbeitet.

edit: das thema vsync mal aussen vor gelassen


----------



## Gast1111 (16. Februar 2011)

Der Monitor kann mit 120Hz 120 Bilder pro Sekunde anzeigen. Wenn ein Spiel also mit mehr als 60 FPS läuft (Vsync aktiviert) dann hast du auf jeden Fall den 120Hz Mode an.
Ein Spiel kann nur mehr als 60 FPS haben wenn man entweder Vsync deaktiviert hat (Dann hat man allerdings Halbbilder) oder einen Monitor mit mehr als 60Hz hat.
mfg


----------



## RapToX (16. Februar 2011)

soweit ist mir das auch klar.
wenn der monitor jedoch auf 60hz eingestellt, vsync deaktiviert ist und das spiel dann mit 100-120fps läuft ist die fps-anzeige von fraps nichtssagend 

ich weiß grade nicht genau wie es beim benq ist (hab ihn leider nicht hier ), aber mein samsung zeigt die bildwiderholfrequenz auch im osd an. ich meine der benq kann das auch. zum prüfen also einfach mal das osd aufrufen und bei den infos gucken, ob dort 120hz angezeigt werden.

edith:
und was mir grade noch einfällt: wie hast du den monitor am pc angeschlossen? per hdmi oder mit dem beiliegenden dual-link dvi kabel?


----------



## ZeroHour (17. Februar 2011)

Ist über das Beiliegende DVI-Kabel angeschlossen, von daher sollte es keine Probleme geben.


----------



## XentroX (7. April 2011)

Hallo Leute,
habe heute meinen Xl2410T bekommen. Habe den CCC 11.3 installiert. Unter 1080p kann ich nicht 120Hz auswählen nur 60Hz. Treiber habe ich schon installiert für den Monitor. Wenn ich 120Hz einstelle stellt er mir die Auflösung auf 800x600. Das Dual Link-DVI Kabel habe ich benutzt, welches dabei war. Im CCC steht auch: Maximale Refresh Rate 120Hz.

Gibt es da irgendeinen Trick indem ich diesen Refreshlock(Heißt das so?) umgehen kann. Bin Rathlos


----------



## s|n|s (7. April 2011)

Habe auch erst nur 60Hz gefunden. Dann bei mir in nvidia-systemsteuerung weiter unten steht 1080p- 120 Hz. 

habe keine bildschirmtreiber installiert. wozu soll das eigentlich gut sein?


----------



## XentroX (7. April 2011)

Wofür der gut sein soll weiß ich auch nicht.

Habe die Lösung eben rausgefunden, musste bei meiner Asus 6950 den Dip-Schalter umstellen. Weil sonst DualLink DVI nicht klappt.
Mir ist jetzt nur aufgefallen, wenn ich jetzt mein TV über HDMI am zweiten Port anschließe, das beide mit nur mit 60Hz angesteuert werden. Aber das ist egal, solange der Monitor auch die 120Hz macht.
So werde jetzt mal testen wie es sich mit 120Hz spielt. Wenn mir der Unterschied nicht allzuhoch auffällt geht das Ding wieder zurück, 340€ sind schon mal ne Stange Geld.


----------



## s|n|s (7. April 2011)

Da hast du aber günstig zugeschlagen


----------



## XentroX (8. April 2011)

Der kostet halt z.Z. bei Amazon 339.-

Wenn du Zeit hast, wärst du so lieb und schreibst mir mal deine Konfiguration des Monitors (Hellikeit,Kontast etc.)? 

Bin noch am rumexperimentieren um die perfekte Einstellungen zu bekommen.

PS: Habe eben Shift2 ausprobiert und mir fällt jetzt schon auf das es smother läuft. Vllt aber auch nur einbildung  
Morgen ist dann Crysis 2 und BC2 dran. Da wird der Unterschied zu 60Hz denke ich schon deutlich zu sehen/spüren sein.

gute nacht..


----------



## s|n|s (8. April 2011)

Hab ihn vor ein paar Wochen beim Elektro-Kleinhandel um die Ecke geholt für knapp über 400 ... 
Habe das voreingestellte Profil "Eco" laufen. Da ist die Helligkeit, "Brightness" auf 20% runtergestellt. Auf 100% ist es einfach zu hell. Sitze nahe dran. Wenn ich bei 100% brightness vom Bildschirm auf die Tastatur sehe, sehe ich die Tastaten nicht mehr. Weil es da so dunkel ist . Und das bei einer beleuchteten G11 Tastatur. Also Beleuchtungs-Power hat das Ding massig  Naja und die Beleuchtung vom G11 ist mäßig  aber reicht.
 Was sonst bei dem Profil noch so anders ist, hab ich noch nicht geguckt. Wir können aber mal nen Thread machen, wo wir die Einstellungen diskutieren.


----------

